# Ceramic wall tiles



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

Unused still boxed 4x4inch matt glazed and some 8 x 5 fully/shiny glazed and surplus following kitchen refit. I want to paint Landscape scenes on these tiles in oils. How to prepare the tiles. Also six new clay roof tiles prep with what?.
I want to sell some at our local craft fair in Summer but if there is always a fear the paint will peel then I'll drop the idea and dump the tiles.
many thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting. I've painted ceramic green wear that was fired. I painted them and then glazed and fired again. I still have two pieces that I did in 1968 and they are in great shape. I don't know what the paint was called, I barely remember doing them. I got the supplies from a ceramic shop who had an instructor there to help. 

Maybe someone else here will be able to help you. 

Have you ever done anything like this before. What are you planning to paint on the tiles?


----------



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Interesting. I've painted ceramic green wear that was fired. I painted them and then glazed and fired again. I still have two pieces that I did in 1968 and they are in great shape. I don't know what the paint was called, I barely remember doing them. I got the supplies from a ceramic shop who had an instructor there to help.
> 
> Maybe someone else here will be able to help you.
> 
> Have you ever done anything like this before. What are you planning to paint on the tiles?


Don't know if using your answer page is correct but here goes.
Many thanks for your response.

Aiming at all landscapes, Woodland, Waterfalls, Mountain scenes. 
No first time watched a couple of video's of street finger painters on tiles, brilliant but doesn't show tile prep guess its oils as colours set on another tile as a palette and would dry quick if acrylic. 

Just a thought as a change from boards and canvas and rather than dumping them in a skip/dumpster. I should also say amateur artist started up again after several years of being too busy decorating our last and current properties.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds like a great fun endeavor and might bring you some good bucks. I wish I could help you. Hopefully someone on here will. I'm afraid we haven't been very busy lately. Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

It's funny this topic came up i also was just asked to paint some tiles for gifts. I did not start the project yet because i also was wondering how to prep the surface. I just got a hold of a art instructor and he said oil paints should go on just fine without prep work even if it is glazed. Guess i will try it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Also wipe them clean with a cloth and some soapy water even if they already look clean.


----------



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Liz i forgot to mention that.


----------



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Sounds like a great fun endeavor and might bring you some good bucks. I wish I could help you. Hopefully someone on here will. I'm afraid we haven't been very busy lately. Looking forward to seeing your work.



Sneaking in a quote again seems to be fine.
thanks 
Hopefully it will bring some £'s in have been busy decorating our bungalow straight painting no murals 'er in doors' (the wife) won't let me paint a woodland scene on one of the bedroom walls, she said it will look like we've been sleeping rough in the wilds and not in our caravan. Will post a.s.a.p. a tile for comments 
A phrase no doubt said many times. 

You can please a woman some of the time but never, ever all of the time.LoL! heh! heh!


----------



## tileman (Feb 23, 2015)

Hopefully all read it.
Many thanks to Liz , Terry Curly and dacotah and any other members additions.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the tile work in progress. I wish my husband would paint a wall, even without a picture, just plain paint.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I hope you post a pic of one of your painted tiles, I would love to see the result.


----------

